# NSW-Lake Mulwala(Everglades)13/14/15December(Video Up)



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Friday arvo/evening-Maccayak(Geoff) had to work today so we get a few things done. The plan was to meet in Pakenham and drive up together. 2:30ish we meet up and off we go. 4 and a half hours through Healsville, Alexandra, etc. We hit Mulwala just before lights out. Unpack and PCMAN is there. Bit blowy but died off once the sun was down. Start the campfire have a fish from the bank can't ask for anything better! Up at 5:30am The old man has bacon and eggs but me and Geoff head off. PCMAN also. I pulled the Mirage drive out and paddled :shock: Get to (a) channel and troll the edge of it. First troll I snag my stumpjumper. Get it off and troll again 5-10 seconds later I think it's another snag but this time tail beats. Yep first native on. Battling it I switch the head camera on. Pull in out it takes line, etc. Get it almost half in the net then another run. On the surface again then snap      Gone......!! Spewing sat in the seat for 5 minutes absolutely gutted. This is a picture I took out of the video-








That day snag a whole lotter lures, lost 3  . The old man has his little trout lure out(Idiot) and hooks up to a cod. He got it to the yak then it took a run under the kayak and went around a tree. The wind blew up and he got blown 30ft away from it and then he got off. The Smitters arrive(Fishsmith and Camfish) Cam heads out and Scott waits till prime time. No one got anything and when Scott went out he got a 60cm. Well done. Other than that nothing. Greenhornet(Mark) and Adam Bosley now here. Again Campfire talk crap. Adam's homemade spinnerbaits were impressive. Today got up late 6am. Was spose to be 4:30. Mark has a cod of 63cm. Trolling down the spot I was yesterday I get a good hit. A stinker got 8 on bardi grubs. Cam scabbed a few Bardis off him and got two small cods. The old man got a massive carp on his little trout lure(Daiwa Shiner) Me & Geoff tried bait fishing but nothing. In now packing up. Talk a bit more crap then go. Follow Geoff home. Thanks for the Smitters for organizing it and Greenhornet won the comp with the 63cm Cod. The prizes will be sent to him. 
FIshsmith
Camfish
Maccayak
Angryseal
PCMAN
PCMAN'S Brotherman
Adam Bosley 
Greenhornet
mtfisho
Oh and Cams Bird :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thank you all coming.

Thanks, Mitch


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

Mitch, nice fish there. Have you tried to guesstimate its length by measuring your net and adding the difference, if you know what I mean. You might win the hard luck prize. It was only an eastern spotted carp anyway Mitch :lol: :lol: .

In all honesty, Mitch was gutted, but lesson learnt Mitch. Good to practice early catch and release.

Geoff


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice work on the report there Mitch..I also caught a Speedboat 30 odd sec's after my first cast for the trip..He spooled me in a about 3 sec flat, $60.00 worth of braid and 20 ish for the lure :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: ..Hope it didn't all end up in his prop :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

I reckon I did well cutting the picture out of the video. How big you guys reckon it was?


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

maccayak said:


> It was only an eastern spotted carp anyway Mitch :lol: :lol:


At least mine was spotted, yours were never to be seen :? :lol:


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

It depend how big your net is. Measure your net to give us an idea. It looks a good size Mitch. Maybe 59 ;-)

Geoff


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

great trip thanks guys, nice to meet you all .Bad luck Mitch, it would have been great to see a photo of the green fish in the yak.some pics sorry about the quality and size, new phone and the lack of brag mat didn't help,caught on purple double blade spinnerbait














little fella on same sb







.
great job to get the still pic mitch ,i recon it was about 62.99cm


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

maccayak said:


> It depend how big your net is. Measure your net to give us an idea. It looks a good size Mitch. Maybe 59 ;-)
> 
> Geoff


The net is atleast a metre long  :lol:


----------



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

Its was a great trip and good to meet some fellow Yakers.  
Nice fish there Mark and to bad about your fish that got away Mitch. At least you got him on video. 

I only got the one in the yak after 3 casts of him just hitting the lure.
Lost a couple of others, one of them spat the hook when I got him to the surface.


----------



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

A mate I tried to get to come on the trip got this cod this morning in the river at 80cm from his yak.









I fished there in the afternoon for a small cod, a 50cm trout cod and lost about 4 other fish.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Okay I managed to get the video up. It is crap because I made it the wrong size but you get the picture, I mean video :twisted: :lol:


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

Good going on the cod guys, good to see afew being caught
Hey Mitch...dont blame you for feeling gutted, but at least you got to see him, he looked like a beauty to mate :shock:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Adam Bosley said:


> A mate I tried to get to come on the trip got this cod this morning in the river at 80cm from his yak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell Robbie to join up already


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

good footage mitch ,thats was a case of sooo close but so far,we have all been there it sux.


----------



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

koich said:


> Adam Bosley said:
> 
> 
> > A mate I tried to get to come on the trip got this cod this morning in the river at 80cm from his yak.
> ...


I've tried. :?


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

leftieant said:


> Good footage Mitch. It's a ripper little spot there, I've caught a couple in the same channel, usually casting tight up against the reeds.
> 
> Bet you've got a taste for it now!


Yep sure do can't wait to get back there will organize something next year! I love the spot simple as that.
Hopefully we can get a few more guys next time. Eager to get my first cod


----------



## NEvictoria (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome reports, photos and videos. Ive never really aspired to fish mulwala from my kayak, but after seeing this report i might have to give it a go.


----------



## NEvictoria (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah mate, thats me. Adam bozley has been trying to get me to join for ages, and no so has koich...so the pressure was on!!LOL
Its a great looking site you have here. Hopefully i can contribute something to it. ;-)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

You'll be right mate, fishnet is epically lame. A lot of the members here are refugees. :lol:

Welcome aboard.


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Mostly plastic boat people.... ;-)


----------



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

About time you joined Robbie.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

lol

nothing wrong with that vid, all it neede was a big FFFFPHAAAAARRKkK!!!! whn you dropped him :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fletch (Oct 29, 2010)

Just Wondering guys, Where did you camp? There will be a group of Kayakers fishing the Cod classic in December again this year. Last year there were almost 30 and this year it looks like more. The area that they camped last year was at Kyffins Reserve but some are saying this area may still be closed from the tornado that went through earlier this year.
Everyone is welcome if there is anyone interesed in being part of the team. 
Fletch


----------



## Fletch (Oct 29, 2010)

leftieant said:


> Kyffins is off limits this year, closed after the tornado went thru earlier in the year. Suspect camping spots will be at a premium (more so than usual).
> 
> Bundalong / Ovens confluence is nice, if you can get some real estate.


Yeh, That I what I am hearing from guys and another site. Still I live in hope, I had a good time fishing there last year and look forward for a return trip.

Fletch


----------

